

Register.com's website is down - fatalerrorx3
http://register.com

======
fatalerrorx3
And we're back up lol, I guess I just happened to catch them while they were
doing updates

------
wpc
it wasn't just their site it was their entire service. All people who use
their DNS was down as well since DNS services were down and my site wasn't
hosted by them. Back up now though.

------
fatalerrorx3
and therefore so am I...anyone else affected?

